# substitutes for calcium chloride?



## OJ Rallye

Looking for substitutes for calcium chloride?

Seems that calcium chloride doesn't exactly fit in with my scheme of natural and organic.


----------



## cmharris6002

I you are using fresh raw milk from animals fed lots of quality you won't need calcium chloride


----------



## Charleen

Do you mean ammonium chloride?


----------



## cmharris6002

Charleen said:


> Do you mean ammonium chloride?


Calcium chloride is used to strengthen the calcium bond in milk giving a firmer curd set. Ammonium chloride is used to prevent and treat urinary calculi in bucks.


----------



## Charleen

cmharris6002 said:


> Calcium chloride is used to strengthen the calcium bond in milk giving a firmer curd set. Ammonium chloride is used to prevent and treat urinary calculi in bucks.


Yes, I know what each does, but I thought I was reading the Goat Forum. I didn't realize I was in the Dairy Forum. :smack


----------

